
15 Years of Remote Work - namidark
https://joshrendek.com/2020/03/15-years-of-remote-work/
======
Ayesh
I'm on my 10th year freelancing remotely, and I was going to write a post
about it too, but focus in the negative sides of it. The internet is full of
positives (no commute, pets, etc), but it's not all fun and games either.
There's loneliness, depression, social anxiety, etc that one has to overcome.

